# Our First Egg!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

For those of you following Posh and her hens, here is an update. Last Friday after her first day at Preschool Violet came home and let her chickens out. She found a fun surprise...our very first egg, which the family cooked the next day for breakfast (without me!). Here is a video of the chickens that I thought I would post. Sorry for the quality, I'm not sure the best size to upload to youtube.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Mazltov to Marie!!!! Amy, I didn't think any human could be more beautiful than Posh. But Violet certainly is. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I don't want a puppy, I want Violet! Amy- she is adorable and I love her I love you chicken song! I can't get over how Posh just kind of curious about the chicken but not trying to kill it or chase it. I couldn't trust one of my pups. I already had to relocate the bird feeder!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, that video is so cute. Violet does look thrilled. What a cutie she is.
I love how Posh is so nonchalant about the hens. Did you add a hen? I thought you only had one left from the original ones. 
Congrats on your very first egg!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy....what a wonderful life for kids!! Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Violet is adorable!!!! I love her singing. That is one thing my kids never did. Watching that video . . . brings a tear to my eye. I love that little stage.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

SO adorable!
I will trade you a kitty for a violet......!:biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That is so precious... what a wonderful experience for your children (and mom and dad!) I adore your chicken coop too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amy, you missed your calling - you should have been a commercial producer - I'd have bought anything you had for sale in that video. eace:

How much do you want for Posh, Violet and that darling hen? Could you give me a quantity discount maybe? Pretty please with sugar on top? :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Our first egg...*

How adorable. Some day she will show it to her daughter...

Sweet dog, great kids and even chickens!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Amy, congratulations on getting your first egg!! Very nice clip of your family, Posh and the chickens. Love hearing Violet sing. What a beautiful child!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun! And Violet stole the show! She's adorable, Amy. Such. sweetness. I have no reason to kissup to you, so take this as it is, but she's a wonderful reflection of her mother.



Posh's Mom said:


> She found a fun surprise...our very first egg, which the family cooked the next day for breakfast (without me!).


 Does that mean you're the only Veggie in your family?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*A perfect egg!*

What a precious video! I wish I knew how to do that...what great memories. Violet is so great. You must be so proud of your family and the life you are creating. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Violet was soo sick today, she is a sweetheart and of course it's very hard to see her feeling badly. It's just a cold, but she's miserable, so I'm hoping she gets over it soon. I have a touch of it too...great, now I really won't get my work done!

She is most definitely our little "Chicken Whisperer!" And, Katie, she keeps begging me for a "kitty!" 

Kimberly that was soo sweet. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well Violet is killing me this morning with how much she's treating her chicken Marie like a cat!!! She can easily catch her and pick her up, by herself. Which I don't even do!!!! They are quick and I'm too frightened by their quick moments and wing beatings to have the gumption to try and catch one. But my dearest Violet is truly the Cesar Milan of chickens!!!!! This afternoon while I made lunch I notice she's sitting on our patio hanging out with Marie and singing to her and just loving her up! I had to get some pictures quick, so I grabbed my phone. I really do need to start using my good camera, but this one is just so much more accessible. Here are a couple of really sweet photos.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Those are the most adorable photos!! Sweet Chicken Whisperer


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh My! What DARLING photos! I am so jealous that you can get that kind of quality with your PHONE! (disgusted actually!)  Violet is so precious, if she were mine she would be insufferable because I don't think I could ever tell that face no!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

AMY!!! I do bet Violet gets away with a lot with all that cuteness!!! maybe even more than miss Posh...LOL. a little chicken cluckerer....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy, this is such a precious site. Violet is looking at Marie with such love...and holding her so gently. I love, love, love that you are giving her such a wonderful upbringing!! The pictures will keep the memories alive and she will be talking about Marie to her children one day. Give yourself a pat on the back from me...you are a wonderful mother!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Amy those pictures are so sweet, I can actually hear her singing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I agree.....you are doing a great job with your kids..giving them so many things to experience! Your daughter with the chickens is precious, and I can't believe how Posh just accepts them! That's so neat!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a neat little slice of life. Your adorable daughter seems really spunky-reminds me of my daughter at that age. We all know Posh is a pretty girl, but even the chickens are cute! I like your hubby's Bowie shirt (I think it's Bowie..).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*little girls and animals...*

ah the tenderness. how lovely!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is just the sweetest picture. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...that Violet is so cute, you just want to squeeze her! I mean, I wanted to cry watching her sing the I love you Chicken song...so touching. And I can't tell you how relieved I was to see your son in the video with no shirt on...lately, I've had the hardest time getting my two to put on a shirt (I thought I had the only little hillbillies around!). Jack keeps telling me he wants a six-pack. What? He's 7. I told him he had to grow some meat on his bones first...he's all ribs. :biggrin1:

I can't believe how big those hens are...they really grew, didn't they?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim, that is hilarious about your seven year old! Yep, Pixie's Mom, it was a Bowie shirt. 

Violet is sweet, to humans and animals. She's living up to her name, have you ever heard the song "Sweet Violet...sweeter than all the roses...?"

Thank you all for the nice parenting comments. I do think that she'll have fond memories of her younger years with her pet chicken. She really reminds me often that the best things in life are tender and simple.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great video! :thumb: I didn't hear the audio because hubby's in the same room working, but it goes oddly well with trance music!ound:

Did you do anything to get Posh to accept the chickens? I've so far let my 3 month old Domino just run around with my hens, though I try to break up any all-out chasing. The adult hens run scared, unfortunately. But Aria the pullet will peck Domino. 

Hopefully Aria will lay soon! She doesn't have much time left to lay this year! :boink:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Funny. We must have been posting at the same time!

Well, Posh is a bit older then Domino and I have taken her through quite a bit of obedience and agility training...she knows the command "leave it" and "uh uh" so when the chickens run and it looks like she's going to chase them I give her one of these commands and a "sit" and this way she has learned that it's not okay to chase them. Now when they run from their hen house to the nearest "safe" spot, one of our gardens, I can see that she wants to chase them but she holds back.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Domino sort of knows a sharp "hey!" already. It works with poo eating, but a chicken is too fun! I need a shepherd's crook. lol. He starts puppy class in Oct, so he'll start really learning soon.


----------

